# Cop Pulls Sergeant Away From Suspect, Then Sergeant Assaults Her For It



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Sunrise, FL – A Sunrise police sergeant has been relieved of duty for attacking an officer and putting his hands around her neck after she intervened to de-escalate a conflict with a handcuffed suspect (video below).
The incident occurred on Nov. 19, 2021 when Sunrise police officers responded to a call at a convenience store on Sunset Strip, WPLG reported.
Police said Jean Bernard Similien had battered several people and resisted arrest when officers took him into custody.

Bodycam video from the scene showed that Similien was handcuffed in the back of the police car and Sunrise Police Sergeant Christopher Pullease was arguing with him through the open door.
The video showed that Sgt. Pullease pulled out his pepper spray and appeared to threaten the handcuffed suspect with it at one point but never deployed it.
There was no audio in the video that was released.
“Once the suspect was inside the patrol vehicle, the sergeant approached and engaged in a verbal altercation with the suspect in a manner that I feel was inappropriate and unprofessional. This supervisor escalated the encounter instead of de-escalating an emotionally charged situation,” Sunrise Police Chief Anthony Rosa told reporters, according to WPLG.

That was when a Sunrise police officer who saw what was happening stepped in to de-escalate the situation between the sergeant and Similien.
The video showed the female officer grabbed the sergeant from behind by his gun belt and pulled him away from the police vehicle where the suspect was sitting.
The sergeant reacted quickly, and turned to grab the officer by the throat and pushed her back up against a police SUV, bodycam showed.
The video showed Sgt. Pullease slammed a patrol vehicle door and turned and yelled at the officer who had intervened to de-escalate the situation.

Chief Rosa praised the officer’s intervention in the incident and said she showed good leadership during a tense situation, WPLG reported.
“So I’m very proud of this police officer,” the police chief told WSVN. “She took some definitive action. I can only imagine what she must be feeling. She’s a newer officer, and he’s a very senior sergeant.”
He said the 28-year-old officer has been a member of the Sunrise police force for about two-and-a-half years.
Sgt. Pullease is a 46-year-old, 21-year veteran of the Sunrise Police Department, according to WSVN.

The sergeant has had only two use-of-force complaints filed against him during his career and both were unfounded.
There is a new Florida law was passed in the wake of George Floyd’s death in the custody of the Minneapolis police that requires police officers to intervene and de-escalate if they see a fellow officer overstepping during an incident, WSVN reported.
“This officer intervening and stopping a situation from getting any worse is a direct reflection of the training that we do do with the police department, and I think that it’s important to note that the behavior is very unacceptable by the sergeant, but the behavior of the officer that intervened is exactly what society’s asking their police officers to do right now,” Chief Rosa said.

The police chief said Sgt. Pullease had been placed on desk duty while the investigation was completed, WSVN reported.
But some critics want to know why no charges have been brought against the police official for manhandling the officer who intervened, WPLG reported.
Broward County Public Defender Gordon Weekes sent a letter to Chief Rosa that asked why Sgt. Pullease hadn’t been arrested.
Weekes wrote that 410 people have pending cases for battery on a law enforcement officer and all of those suspects were arrested on site when the incident occurred, WPLG reported. The public defender told the police chief he didn’t think officers who engaged in wrongdoing should be treated differently than regular citizens.
Chief Rosa cited the ongoing internal affairs investigation for not releasing certain details of the incident at this point but said he was committed to full transparency, WSVN reported. “So there’s some details of the investigation that I’ve not disclosed, that I’m unable to disclose right now, and if any of the information that comes up during the investigation rises to a level of criminal behavior or criminal conduct, then we’ll address it appropriately,” the police chief said.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Done. He’s baked potato done.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Yup. With sour cream and bacon bits.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

As he should be.
But…”I thought I was being attacked. Trained response…” yadda yadda yadda…


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*I knew I had seen that angry Sergeant somewhere before!!!
Where's Major Gadsen when you need him?*


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Same exact scenario, but replace the officer with a male and this is a nonissue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

USAF286 said:


> Same exact scenario, but replace the officer with a male and this is a nonissue.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK let's be objective and toss aside your gender issue. Now focus on that officer being you, and you're grabbed by the throat in front of all your peers by a first line SUPERVISOR!
Not just boy's will be boys is it really?


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

mpd61 said:


> OK let's be objective and toss aside your gender issue. Now focus on that officer being you, and you're grabbed by the throat in front of all your peers by a first line SUPERVISOR!
> Not just boy's will be boys is it really?


I meant nonissue as far as national news coverage, I should of been more specific. This definitely would not fly and go unaddressed if it happened to myself or the majority of the officers I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Sunrise, FL – A Sunrise police sergeant has been relieved of duty for attacking an officer and putting his hands around her neck after she intervened to de-escalate a conflict with a handcuffed suspect (video below).
The incident occurred on Nov. 19, 2021 when Sunrise police officers responded to a call at a convenience store on Sunset Strip, WPLG reported.
Police said Jean Bernard Similien had battered several people and resisted arrest when officers took him into custody.
*Alright the guy is an asshole and resisted arrest.

Bodycam video from the scene showed that Similien was handcuffed in the back of the police car and Sunrise Police Sergeant Christopher Pullease was arguing with him through the open door.
The video showed that Sgt. Pullease pulled out his pepper spray and appeared to threaten the handcuffed suspect with it at one point but never deployed it. *Ok, We are still doing good! the sgt pulling out his OC and giving it a shake, then telling the guy your going to turn him into a jalapeno if he doesn't relax can be done. 
There was no audio in the video that was released.
“Once the suspect was inside the patrol vehicle, the sergeant approached and engaged in a verbal altercation with the suspect in a manner that I feel was inappropriate and unprofessional. This supervisor escalated the encounter instead of de-escalating an emotionally charged situation,” Sunrise Police Chief Anthony Rosa told reporters, according to WPLG. *The sgt has 21 years on the job, you have two. you may not like the bad words coming from the sgt but he wasn't throwing punches at the kid.

That was when a Sunrise police officer who saw what was happening stepped in to de-escalate the situation between the sergeant and Similien. *So you are making your judgment of conduct unbecoming just by what you hear, Verbal judo is no longer a thing?
The video showed the female officer grabbed the sergeant from behind by his gun belt and pulled him away from the police vehicle where the suspect was sitting. *Don't grab your supervisor by his GUN BELT pulling him away just because you don't like what's being said.
The sergeant reacted quickly, and turned to grab the officer by the throat and pushed her back up against a police SUV, bodycam showed. *I may have had that same reaction too, after being yanked away by my gun belt while trying to get the dope in the back to settle down.
The video showed Sgt. Pullease slammed a patrol vehicle door and turned and yelled at the officer who had intervened to de-escalate the situation. *What gives you the right to intervene when four other, possibly senior officers are at the scene.

Chief Rosa praised the officer’s intervention in the incident and said she showed good leadership during a tense situation *Right there, this is why., WPLG reported.
“So I’m very proud of this police officer,” the police chief told WSVN. “She took some definitive action. I can only imagine what she must be feeling. She’s a newer officer, and he’s a very senior sergeant.”
He said the 28-year-old officer has been a member of the Sunrise police force for about two-and-a-half years.
Sgt. Pullease is a 46-year-old, 21-year veteran of the Sunrise Police Department, according to WSVN.

The sergeant has had only two use-of-force complaints filed against him during his career and both were unfounded. *Tells me he's not a hot head, and there is much more to this.
There is a new Florida law was passed in the wake of George Floyd’s death in the custody of the Minneapolis police that requires police officers to intervene and de-escalate if they see a fellow officer overstepping during an incident, WSVN reported. *The other officer saw no problem with the verbiage or method he was using, just you.
“This officer intervening and stopping a situation from getting any worse is a direct reflection of the training that we do do with the police department, and I think that it’s important to note that the behavior is very unacceptable by the sergeant, *Really, where? but the behavior of the officer that intervened is exactly what society’s asking their police officers to do right now,” Chief Rosa said.

The police chief said Sgt. Pullease had been placed on desk duty while the investigation was completed, WSVN reported.
But some critics want to know why no charges have been brought against the police official for manhandling the officer who intervened, *Yeah that's what's going to jam him up. WPLG reported.
Broward County Public Defender Gordon Weekes sent a letter to Chief Rosa that asked why Sgt. Pullease hadn’t been arrested. *Because no crime has been committed.
Weekes wrote that 410 people have pending cases for battery on a law enforcement officer and all of those suspects were arrested on site when the incident occurred, WPLG reported. The public defender told the police chief he didn’t think officers who engaged in wrongdoing should be treated differently than regular citizens. *Cops are not above the law, and if an officer partakes in illegal activity we deal with it. That said we have several laws on the books that allow us to do what needs to be done when called upon.
Chief Rosa cited the ongoing internal affairs investigation for not releasing certain details of the incident at this point but said he was committed to full transparency, WSVN reported. “So there’s some details of the investigation that I’ve not disclosed, that I’m unable to disclose right now, and if any of the information that comes up during the investigation rises to a level of criminal behavior or criminal conduct, then we’ll address it appropriately,” the police chief said. *This last bit is very telling, without saying much. So I think 1, the officer that tried to intervene is seeking glory. 2, she knew the perp in the back of the sled. 3, she saw the chance to fuck with the Sgt to gain some fame. Now are the other officers going to be on the hook too? and why is there no audio?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

The Officers actions are correct and MANDATED in CA.
SGT is an asshole. Even Back In The Day, that Sgt would’ve had an asskicking in the parking lot if he did that to me.

FWIW, 40 years ago I had a fellow Officer go off on me in the locker room and he C clamped me, nobody could get him to let go, it only ended when I broke leather… He was drunk on duty and a major asshole with a long disciplinary record. He removed himself from the equation a few years later after he was fired.

Rage has no place in LE.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Sorry Rodney, but I don’t agree with any justifications you made. The sergeant was out of control and kudos for her to step up and do something. Just because some senior guys are around means nothing. History has shown numerous times that many officers didn’t intervene when they should have had. He also committed a crime. It’s time for him to retire. That right there would get him decertified in POST states. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Unless the incident is going to heck, which it wasn't in this case since the suspect is already handcuffed and in the back seat of the police car, the supervisor is supposed to supervise, not insert himself into the problem.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

j809 said:


> Sorry Rodney, but I don’t agree with any justifications you made. The sergeant was out of control and kudos for her to step up and do something. Just because some senior guys are around means nothing. History has shown numerous times that many officers didn’t intervene when they should have had. He also committed a crime. It’s time for him to retire. That right there would get him decertified in POST states.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think there is something more to this going, I would like to hear the audio of what was being said. Did the sgt act like douche? with out any doubt. And retirement is in his near future. But I never saw any type of excessive force applied, nothing more then needed to get him in the cage. If the sgt was beating the shit out of a handcuffed susp, then yeah say good by to his policing career and POST. One thing the sgt is mostl likely in the back is probably threatening the guy to settle down or get or he'll get blast of spray. I think the sgt reaction after he is yanked out of the car and grabbing the cops neck is uncalled for but keep in mind he doesn't know who's grabbing him


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

RodneyFarva said:


> I think there is something more to this going, I would like to hear the audio of what was being said. Did the sgt act like douche? with out any doubt. And retirement is in his near future. But I never saw any type of excessive force applied, nothing more then needed to get him in the cage. If the sgt was beating the shit out of a handcuffed susp, then yeah say good by to his policing career and POST. One thing the sgt is mostl likely in the back is probably threatening the guy to settle down or get or he'll get blast of spray. I think the sgt reaction after he is yanked out of the car and grabbing the cops neck is uncalled for but keep in mind he doesn't know who's grabbing him


Oh he knew and didn’t disengage right away, he knew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Why is there no audio? How long does the audio take to enable? 30 seconds? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

j809 said:


> Sorry Rodney, but I don’t agree with any justifications you made. The sergeant was out of control and kudos for her to step up and do something. Just because some senior guys are around means nothing. History has shown numerous times that many officers didn’t intervene when they should have had. He also committed a crime. It’s time for him to retire. That right there would get him decertified in POST states.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't ever apologize! call me out. If you think I'm wrong tell me! open the thread up for debate.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Rodney,
I love you man, blue highlighted text lines are indeed an objective analysis from a tangible perspective. Devils advocate is ok to play here, however..............
Bottom Line is the Sergeant was in no way justified in his physical assaultive actions towards a fellow officer.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Both in the wrong. There is plenty of reason to spray a handcuffed subject that is still actively resisting or combative.

Sgt was in the right for his perception and good all day long.

She viewed it differently but was wrong in her perception of pulling him back in what I’m guessing is her perceived observation of “excessive force”

his reaction to her was in the heat of the moment but as soon as he realized it was another officer a simple verbal reminder of her rank or handled after the incident was over back at the station.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

RodneyFarva said:


> Don't ever apologize! call me out. If you think I'm wrong tell me! open the thread up for debate.


That’s one of the reasons I love this forum. Open discussion and opinions. I’m a member of a few automotive forums and if people disagree on a “modification” or some other nonsense it’s like the movie mean girls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> Rodney,
> I love you man, blue highlighted text lines are indeed an objective analysis from a tangible perspective. Devils advocate is ok to play here, however..............
> Bottom Line is the Sergeant was in no way justified in his physical assaultive actions towards a fellow officer.


Right back at ya Bro!

I do agree, now that body cam footage is out there, nothing can be done and he has no choice but to walkaway. The days of "Sorry man its been a long week" over a few beers are over.

But at the same time how would you react, one minute you are trying to stuff the combative kid in the cage, the next you are being yanked out by your belt all the while you are in the hyper vigilant, adrenaline fueled, flight or fight mode. The millisecond he saw the badge he should of released, I agree, but who is she thinking she is going to out rank everyone and dive in and try to save the day? There has to be more to this.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

That's just it, it's not the sergeant's job to be "hyper vigilant, adrenaline fueled, and in flight or fight mode." It's his job to make sure his officers don't get that way and get carried away and do something they're gonna regret, kinda like he did with the C-clamp to a female officer.

We don't know what she saw or heard because we can't see everything in the video and there's no audio so we can't say for sure whether or not she did the right thing. However, it still doesn't make it right for the sergeant to over react and C-clamp her the way he did. That was a complete over reaction on his part. And if he over reacted on a _female_ fellow officer (one of the good guys), it makes me wonder what he might do to a _male _suspect (one of the bad guys).


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

We need to hear the audio and see the other officers Bwc. And get more info. This is a guy who has 20+ years on. In thoes years he had 2 IA investigation both of witch he was exonerated. She has only two years on the street. Like I said I have a gut feeling about this one I think there is more to the story. Why would he just snap like that?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Foxy85 said:


> Both in the wrong. There is plenty of reason to spray a handcuffed subject that is still actively resisting or combative.
> 
> Sgt was in the right for his perception and good all day long.
> 
> ...


In cuffs, nope, in a car. Nope. Not going to fly.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> In cuffs, nope, in a car. Nope. Not going to fly.


Not always: ask, tell, make.


----------



## 52833 (Jan 5, 2019)

Foxy85 said:


> Both in the wrong. There is plenty of reason to spray a handcuffed subject that is still actively resisting or combative.
> 
> Sgt was in the right for his perception and good all day long.
> 
> ...


I mean he could’ve just closed the door…


----------



## northshorepi (Jun 13, 2011)

Just my 2 cents from non-LEO, but what if a rookie cop on scene had pulled Derek Chavez off of Floyd?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

OffDuty said:


> I mean he could’ve just closed the door…


And the subject could’ve been trying to harm himself or damage the vehicle (kick out a window, damage interior lights, etc etc)…

Can “could’ve” all day long.

My point is simply that a subject can still absolutely be combative and assaultive with handcuffs on in the back of a cruiser.

On a side note - half cages (“penalty boxes”) work wonders for limiting movement in the back of a car.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

RodneyFarva said:


> Not always: ask, tell, make.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And he was terminated. Don’t try and justify abusive actions with photos unless you tell the whole story.

Those of you who “liked” these pics and feel it’s ok, are just as complicit as that Sgt and this douche.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Foxy85 said:


> And the subject could’ve been trying to harm himself or damage the vehicle (kick out a window, damage interior lights, etc etc)…
> 
> Can “could’ve” all day long.
> 
> ...


And what, exactly, does pepper spraying a combative, cuffed suspect in a car gain? Nothing. It doesn’t calm them down. It doesn’t make them stop. It nukes the entire car. It can exacerbate the situation.

Cops trying to justify that are cops that don’t know how to do their jobs.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

northshorepi said:


> Just my 2 cents from non-LEO, but what if a rookie cop on scene had pulled Derek Chavez off of Floyd?


We wouldn't have had riots and murder.


----------



## 52833 (Jan 5, 2019)

Foxy85 said:


> And the subject could’ve been trying to harm himself or damage the vehicle (kick out a window, damage interior lights, etc etc)…
> 
> Can “could’ve” all day long.
> 
> ...


You must be good at your job


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

This discussion is a good demonstration of how some will adapt to the changes in our profession and others will have a very difficult time. Not a criticism, just an observation.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

CCCSD said:


> And what, exactly, does pepper spraying a combative, cuffed suspect in a car gain? Nothing. It doesn’t calm them down. It doesn’t make them stop. It nukes the entire car. It can exacerbate the situation.
> 
> Cops trying to justify that are cops that don’t know how to do their jobs.


lol - with that mentality, why carry pepper spray at all? 🙄

Shouldn’t you be out advocating for vax mandates?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Years ago I went to a domestic guy/guy both drunk, the aggressor was placed under arrest. While the officers were walking the suspect (handcuff behind his back double locked) down the stairs he became more and more agitated he would try and slam him self into the walls of the hall way leading from their apartment out to the parking lot where the cruiser was parked. Everybody on scene were trying to stuff this kid in the back seat, now keep in mind this is before half cages and metal cage protecting the back seat passengers windows. While the suspect is still resisting arrest and kicking the officer trying to load him in the back passenger side, another officer goes around to the drives side to yank him in. So mission accomplished? nope! dong bag thought it would be a good idea to wiggle onto his back (that's his thing, I don't judge) and proceeds to kick the back window of the cruiser, first strike, nothing. Second strike, nothing. Well I guess third times is truly a charm. With a loud pop tempered glass goes flying every where! all over the cops all over the interior of the cruiser all over the suspect himself and this assho... suspect's determination along with his elevated blood alcohol level tries to climb out the back seat screaming at the top of his lungs, needless to say he was met with great resistance, as the guys are pushing him back in car a senior officer douched this guy with OC. The guy went from calling us every name in the book while being combative thrashing about the back seat and trying to escape to curled up in to a fetal position coughing crying with snot everywhere. My point is handcuffs are only temporary restraining device and that a blast of OC took ALL the wind out of sails and we were able to transport him back to the station safely in that same car with no further problems.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> And he was terminated. Don’t try and justify abusive actions with photos unless you tell the whole story.
> 
> Those of you who “liked” these pics and feel it’s ok, are just as complicit as that Sgt and this douche.


Yes he was fired 8 months later however internal affairs investigation concluded Lt John Pike, 39, who served on the campus force for 11 years, had acted reasonably.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

northshorepi said:


> Just my 2 cents from non-LEO, but what if a rookie cop on scene had pulled Derek Chavez off of Floyd?


They would have found Flyod dead in the back seat of the cruiser, and my guess the 30&2 and a garden size sprayer of narcan still wouldn't helped him.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Foxy85 said:


> lol - with that mentality, why carry pepper spray at all? 🙄
> 
> Shouldn’t you be out advocating for vax mandates?


Hey Dipshit, if you can’t figure out proper UoF, yours is the next name coming up.
I despise BS assholes like you.

Go FUCK yourself.

Thank God these posts are discoverable.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

RodneyFarva said:


> Yes he was fired 8 months later however internal affairs investigation concluded Lt John Pike, 39, who served on the campus force for 11 years, had acted reasonably.


And the Courts and POST say different. Did you know he is now The Poster Child for wrongful decision making, wrongful UoF?
Yeah. That’s SOME GREAT “leadership”.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

OK. Time to pump the brakes. Deep breath.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

RodneyFarva said:


> Not always: ask, tell, make.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy in the photo was fired. They used him as an example at inservice a few years ago on what not to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

CCCSD said:


> Hey Dipshit, if you can’t figure out proper UoF, yours is the next name coming up.
> I despise BS assholes like you.
> 
> Go FUCK yourself.
> ...


Whoa no need for that. We agree to disagree. Let’s all relax a bit. We all on the same side but some see things differently than others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

CCCSD said:


> Hey Dipshit, if you can’t figure out proper UoF, yours is the next name coming up.
> I despise BS assholes like you.
> 
> Go FUCK yourself.
> ...


Easy Tiger… your “keyboard warrior” is coming through.

I am well versed in UoF. I also know how to articulate perceived threats properly.

But thank you for the value you continue to add to the forums. 😆


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Foxy85 said:


> Easy Tiger… your “keyboard warrior” is coming through.
> 
> I am well versed in UoF. I also know how to articulate perceived threats properly.
> 
> But thank you for the value you continue to add to the forums. 😆


I'd be interested to see how the Sergeant articulates that perceived threat properly to justify hands on throat of fellow blue team member. Ouch!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

j809 said:


> That guy in the photo was fired. They used him as an example at inservice a few years ago on what not to do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct, but he was cleared through IA and charges never filed. It was for bad optics.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> we were able to transport him back to the station safely in that same car with no further problems.


That's one way to air out the back seat.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Sunrise, FL – Sunrise police have released the audio that goes with the bodycam video of a sergeant grabbing a female officer by the throat after she tried to de-escalate a heated exchange with a handcuffed suspect (video below).

The Sunrise Police Department initially withheld the bodycam video because of the ongoing Internal Affairs investigation into Sunrise Police Sergeant Chris Pullease’s actions on Nov. 19, 2021, WSVN reported. h

The incident occurred when Sunrise police officers responded to a call at a convenience store on Sunset Strip, WPLG reported.

Police said Jean Bernard Similien had battered several people and resisted arrest when officers took him into custody.

Bodycam video showed that Sgt. Pullease arrived on the scene as officers were struggling to get Similien into the back of a police car, WSVN reported.

“Get in the car, get in the car,” an officer off-camera said in the video.

“I don’t want to talk. It don’t matter; it’s my [expletive] rights,” Similien replied.

Police said Similien said something threatening to the officers before he was apprehended, WSVN reported.

“Y’all steady following me. If I open fire on one, two or three, I told y’all,” Similien said.

“Sir, are you threatening us?” an officer asked.

“Take it how you want to,” the suspect replied.

“Subject is threatening to open fire at this time,” the officer said into his radio.

“The suspect, why is he not detained yet?” someone asked over the radio.

Bodycam videos showed that when Sgt. Pullease arrived on the scene he went directly to the suspect with his pepper spray in his hand, WSVN reported.

“Just get in the car,” an officer told Similien in the video.

“All right, I’m getting in,” the suspect replied.

“Get your feet in,” an officer said as the handcuffed Similien scooted into the police car.

Bodycam video showed that was when Sgt. Pullease engaged the suspect, WSVN reported.

“Watch out, [expletive]. Hey, hey, look at me, look at me! Look at me!” Sgt. Pullease yelled at the suspect in the video.

“You wanna [expletive] play [expletive] games?” the sergeant continued. “You play with the wrong [expletive]!”

“Do what you gotta do, man. You gonna mace me? Mace me,” Similien told him in the video.

“Look at me, [expletive]. You wanna play [expletive] games? You wanna get disrespectful with my [expletive] officers? I will remove your [expletive] soul from your [expletive] body,” Sgt. Pullease told the suspect.

“Well, do it,” Similien replied.

That was when a Sunrise police officer who saw what was happening stepped in to de-escalate the situation between the sergeant and Similien.

The video showed the female officer grabbed Sgt. Pullease from behind by his gun belt and pulled him away from the police vehicle where the suspect was sitting.

The sergeant reacted quickly, and turned to grab the officer by the throat and pushed her back up against a police SUV, bodycam showed.

“[Expletive], don’t ever [expletive] touch me again,” Sgt. Pullease told the officer in the video.

“Sir,” the officer replied.

“Get the [expletive] off,” Sgt. Pullease yelled.

“Sir,” the officer replied again.

The bodycam video clearly showed Sgt. Pullease’s hand on the officer’s neck before he moved it to her shoulder.

The video showed Sgt. Pullease walked back to the police car and engaged Similien, again.

“We clear?” the sergeant asked the suspect.

“Yes, sir,” Similien replied.

Then Sgt. Pullease slammed the patrol vehicle door and turned and yelled at the officer who had intervened to de-escalate the situation.

“And I’ll [expletive] see you in about five minutes,” he told her in the video.

Bodycam video showed the sergeant, who is a 21-year veteran of the Sunrise Police Department, went back to his patrol car and then returned to talk to the waiting officers, WSVN reported.

“Everybody turn off their [expletive] cameras,” Sgt. Pullease said and then the video ended.

Sgt. Pullease remains on paid administrative leave while a criminal investigation into the incident is conducted, WSVN reported.

The name of the officer the sergeant assaulted has been withheld at her request under Marsy’s Law because she is a potential victim.

The officer has been a member of the Sunrise Police Department for less than three years, WSVN reported.

Watch the entire incident unfold in the video below. WARNING – Graphic Content and Obscene Language:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah again, officer does right thing for all parties, gets assaulted for it by amped-up supervisor.


----------

